
The Dada Engine Manual - mattbierner
http://dev.null.org/dadaengine/manual-1.0/dada_toc.html
======
ddebernardy
Some context for readers who might be wondering what this is about:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postmodernism_Generator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postmodernism_Generator)

[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/archive/scigen/](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/archive/scigen/)

------
mattbierner
A few years back I wrote a Js library inspired by the Dada Engine:
[https://github.com/mattbierner/apep](https://github.com/mattbierner/apep) The
original C implementation is really interesting and some of the generator
grammars for it are works of art.

